# petroglyphs in North America



## bullethead (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.colorado.edu/news/releas...h-effort-dates-oldest-petroglyphs-known-north


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2013)

That would put them in the Paleo time period.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> That would put them in the Paleo time period.



Awesome isn't it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Awesome isn't it?




I reckon. I`m much more interested in the projectile points and weapons though. The mammoth, horse, and camel hunters in Ice Age North America were among the greatest hunters. And their flintknapping skills were unparalleled.

In fact, the jasper outcrops in parts of your homestate is where the Clovis People in that area got the high grade material to make some of their points.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 15, 2013)

That is awesome but, how could they be that old when...
"The Bible provides a complete genealogy from Adam to Jesus. You can go through the genealogies and add up the years. You'll get a total that is just over 4,000 years. Add the 2,000 years since the time of Jesus and you get just over 6,000 years since God created everything.

Is there anything wrong with figuring out the age of the earth this way? No. There is nothing to indicate the genealogies are incomplete. There is nothing to indicate God left anything out. There is nothing in the Bible that indicates in any way that the world is much older than 6,000 years old.

The Bible does tell us, however, that the fossils we find could not have been buried before God created Adam. The animals whose bones became fossilized had to have died after God created Adam. That means those fossils must be less than 6,000 years old."

Sorry. Just beating them to the punch.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon. I`m much more interested in the projectile points and weapons though. The mammoth, horse, and camel hunters in Ice Age North America were among the greatest hunters. And their flintknapping skills were unparalleled.
> 
> In fact, the jasper outcrops in parts of your homestate is where the Clovis People in that area got the high grade material to make some of their points.



The jasper areas in Lehigh and Berks counties are very close to where I live. And I have to agree with you about the projectiles, weapons and the people that made and used them.


----------

